# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  اینجا کسی هست ازمون گاج شرکت کنههه؟؟

## Marz

خوبه ؟ راضی هستید؟

----------


## پشت کنکورری

بنظرتون کسیکه الان میخواد شروع کنه باید آزمون ثبت نام کنه؟؟ چون از برنامه آزمون ها عقبه...

----------


## Marz

> بنظرتون کسیکه الان میخواد شروع کنه باید آزمون ثبت نام کنه؟؟ چون از برنامه آزمون ها عقبه...


اگه خودش بخواد ثبت نام میکنه .

----------


## NiLQwoV

> بنظرتون کسیکه الان میخواد شروع کنه باید آزمون ثبت نام کنه؟؟ چون از برنامه آزمون ها عقبه...


نه الان میخونه واسه آزمون های جامع ثبتنام میکنه

----------

